# New coder can't find a job!



## zelfde

I am new to the coding field. After having heard this was going to be a hot field, I took the class and got my CPC-A license.  Every job I see posted requires previous experience. I would love to get started on my new career.  Any thoughts?  Where should I look?  Do I need more classes? Thanks!


----------



## shariblove

where are you located?


----------



## h.maxwell.home

I am in your exact same boat.  I would love any advice.  I was hoping that at some point the need for certified coders, especially ICD-10 trained coders, would outweigh the requirement for experience.  So far everything I see requires 1-4 years on the job experience. I have tried to apply to a few anyway but they were unmoving on that point.


----------



## Pam Brooks

You're absolutely correct, finding a coding job is challenging fo new coders.  I suggest you try to find a job in a related area of the revenue cycle and not expect to find a coding job.  Look for a position in charge posting, medical records, front desk, payment posting, scheduling, or precertification.  Once hired in one of those positions, do the best job you can, offer to learn and be helpful, and when a coding position comes available, you'll be in a position to make a move.  Also, make sure you're looking for the right kind of job.....as a new professional coder (CPC-A), you are not going to be able to land a job in a hospital that is looking for a facility coder.  I see a lot of new coders apply for inpatient coding jobs; that's a position that reuquires entirely different training and many, many years' experience, and it does nothing but illustrate the new coder's unfamiliarity with how coding works.  Be willing to work part-time or on a per-diem basis.  Coding is not an entry level job, so if you are hoping to eventually make this your career, you have to take the opportunities that are available, whether or not that is what you expected.  It's unfortunate that the coding schools tell students that they'll be making 40K right out of the gate, but that could not be further from the truth. I hire CPC-As frequently, but on a per-diem basis....part time, no benefits...specifically to see how they work, what they know, and to begin to train them for full time coding jobs.  If they don't work out (and some don't), then I can more easily let them go.  This is a business, not a charity, and I'm responsible for several hundred million dollars per year in coded charges, so I have to make sure that the coders that work for this organization know what the heck they are doing.  It's not personal, it's just the way the industry works.


----------



## KVERGAMINI

Hi. I've been certified since Oct (CPC-A) and ICD-10 (May)and no luck yet. I do know IOD Inc hires new coders and these are work at home positions. I'm not sure where you guysare located but you can also keep an eye out for coding trainee positions posted on epicmanagement.com I've been applying for everything..experience or not hoping to get lucky. I do stick to more that are requiring 1 yr experience. You should also try making a LinkedIn profile. Never know. Just can't give up if this is truly what you want to do. Keep on pushin!


----------



## watts3057

*New Coders Not Finding Positions*

I'm just newly AHIMA CCA certified and have not yet completed my internship. In the NY area, there seems to be no hospitals offering entry level or internships to new coders. My school's career department have been searching for almost three months now to place me. Today I finally joined AAPC to try on my own. Looking at the other entries here, I'm glad I did because it seems I'm not alone. 

Thank you Pam Brooks for your very honest reply and insights. I'll take another stab at looking for other types of positions in hospital settings.

Has anyone tried AAPC's program (I've forgotten the name) that is suppose to help give you experience needed to land a job? 

Paulette Watts


----------



## brianak2

*Newly Trained Coders*

If you are newly certified and also ICD-10 trained coders (even without experience), we may have an opportunity for you to start working right away...please email The Coding Alliance at contact@codingalliance.com.

And if you live in LA, please call or email us asap!

Thanks!


----------



## KVERGAMINI

brianak2 said:


> If you are newly certified and also ICD-10 trained coders (even without experience), we may have an opportunity for you to start working right away...please email The Coding Alliance at contact@codingalliance.com.
> 
> And if you live in LA, please call or email us asap!
> 
> Thanks!



Thanks for the info Briana2K! Resume sent!


----------



## zelfde

Grand Rapids, Michigan


----------



## wendyalycen40@gmail.com

Thank you Pam for your information. I am new to the AAPC and just took my CPC on Saturday. I have been trying to find jobs in the hospitals in the area. I am newly located in Portsmouth NH. Still seems difficult to find your way into the hospital setting. I was in special education for 15 years and this was a new adventure for me.  Trying hard not to get discouraged and just want to get my feet wet to pursue coding.


----------



## Pam Brooks

Wendy, please join us on September 17th for our next AAPC Local Chapter meeting in Dover, NH. I'll be there along with coding managers from other practices and hospitals, and you can start networking.


----------



## MelissaBarratt

Hi Wendy,

I work for Core Physicians in exeter and i know currently we are hiring for 2 full time customer service reps and a full time medical biller for our anthem team. Our customer service department has the same manager as our coding department and i know frequently people start out in customer service and switch to a billing position, charge entry, or a coding position. it might be something to look into to atleast get your foot in the door and it is only about 20 minutes or so from portsmouth.


----------



## steels816

Thanks Pam for your insight.  I have been trying to get my foot in the door for a year now but I have not given up hope.  What I am finding even in the entry level position which I have been applying, since I do not have 1-2 years experience no one wants to call me for an interview.  I know I cannot get a coding position right out of starting gate but I figure I could atleast find something to get my foot in the door.


----------



## AMATTLI

Try your local teaching hospital. I was hired before I even finished my coding classes. Just get your foot in the door. Once in easy to move up.


----------



## ayates

*Advice*

I currently still in enrolled in my billing/coding course and will be finished by the end of this month. I have a two part question. First should I attempt the CPC exam this year and take the ICD-10 proficiency exam, or wait until next year when the CPC exam is updated to ICD-10? Also I have several years in the healthcare industry, just not actual coding. My current position is an ABOM(assistant business office manager (medical biller)) at a nursing facility. I also have experience in A/R for a mobile x-ray company.  I'm located in Kissimmee, FL and there are two hospitals here that hire CPC-A. Just wondering if my current experience would help me in landing a job in coding. 

Thanks


----------



## CLBLUE

*new coder contact me*

Im a healthcare manager and looking for new coders. 

Please send me your resume to cblue@caduc.com


Thank you


----------



## cfitzgibbons

When I was a new coder back in 2009, I was hired by a surgery practice.  My advice is if there is a job that you are interested, go ahead and apply.  It doesn't hurt to try.  Another thing is that certified coders are in demand, especially with CMS and insurance companies cracking down on fraud.  Good luck to all of you!


----------



## dhutmacher

*Thanks!*

Thank you for posting this thread. 

Also, thank you, Pam, for your reply. It was very helpful!

I am a recent graduate and have completed both the Medical Transcription and the Medical Coding & Insurance courses. I took my CPC right after graduation and thankfully made it through. We did start with ICD-10 during the first few semesters and then switched back to ICD-9 because ICD-10 wasn't implemented when it was first scheduled to do so. I am saving the money needed to start my formal ICD-10 training.

I had enough coding instruction and hours to have my apprentice status removed, but am struggling with the same things as the rest of you. I lack the hands on experience beyond school. I am a single mother and this was actually my second time in college and it is a little daunting starting a new career at the age of 40! 

I am currently looking for an entry level coding job and am willing to work on an as needed basis, part time, full time, and any shift but the pickings are slim without the experience. I have resumes all over and haven't heard back from many companies. If anyone has any thoughts or further advice, I would love to hear it. I just keep applying on a regular basis in the hopes that someone will come across my resume and give me that chance.

I wish you all the best of luck and hope you find what you are looking for. Keep your chin up! We will all get there!

Dawn Hutmacher, CPC


----------



## jmarcher

*Looking for two CPC*

If you are still interested and would like to relocate we are looking for two CPC's . 
 Please send your resume to ccollison@memorialhealthcare.org.

Thank you.


----------



## rhh03

*Coding Jobs*

I completely agree with everything Pam stated.  Let me also, add that people without experience should stay away from hospital positions.  Look for positions in physician offices. They are most likely to give you shot. But it mostly likely will not be a coding or billing position.  It be something like front office (answering phone, scheduling appointments & maybe verifying insurance based on knowledge). Once there, you can ask the people that work in the positions you want to be to show you how to do things.  Trust me most biller & some coders love to teach new people.

I've been in medical field for over 10 years. My first job after going to school for medical coding & billing was a front desk person. I did that for a year before I was able to move to a billing position/patient collections/referral coordinator and some coding. Did those duties for a year until I was hired as strictly billing with some coding. Now I'm working on a strictly work from home coding position.

Also, try to gain experience in many different specialties.

I hope that helps!

Renetta Houston-Hollingsworth, CPC


----------



## steels816

rhollingsworth said:


> I completely agree with everything Pam stated.  Let me also, add that people without experience should stay away from hospital positions.  Look for positions in physician offices. They are most likely to give you shot. But it mostly likely will not be a coding or billing position.  It be something like front office (answering phone, scheduling appointments & maybe verifying insurance based on knowledge). Once there, you can ask the people that work in the positions you want to be to show you how to do things.  Trust me most biller & some coders love to teach new people.
> 
> I've been in medical field for over 10 years. My first job after going to school for medical coding & billing was a front desk person. I did that for a year before I was able to move to a billing position/patient collections/referral coordinator and some coding. Did those duties for a year until I was hired as strictly billing with some coding. Now I'm working on a strictly work from home coding position.
> 
> Also, try to gain experience in many different specialties.
> 
> I hope that helps!
> 
> Renetta Houston-Hollingsworth



Your comments very helpful and it is very refreshing when someone like yourself would come here and respond.


----------



## Harisankargauda

*Searching for a medical coding job*

Hi sir, 
My self Harisankargauda i am working in India as a medical coder from last 1.5 year in 
HCC CODING (Risk adjustment) 
and I also have cpc certification. 
I want to re locate from India to us is there any opportunity for me.

Kindly provided me some information my mail id is - harisankargauda@Gmail.com 

Thanks, 
Harisankargauda,CPC


----------



## Pam Brooks

Harisankargauda said:


> Hi sir,
> My self Harisankargauda i am working in India as a medical coder from last 1.5 year in
> HCC CODING (Risk adjustment)
> and I also have cpc certification.
> I want to re locate from India to us is there any opportunity for me.
> 
> Kindly provided me some information my mail id is - harisankargauda@Gmail.com
> 
> Thanks,
> Harisankargauda,CPC



Honestly, Harisankargauda, there are probably more opportunities for coders in India than there are in the US. Not only that, but you have the whole visa thing to consider.

However, if you're hoping to work in the US, you would apply for jobs just as anyone else would.  You would be responsible for arranging your work visa through your new employer, once hired. Good luck.


----------



## eugenecooper333

*reassuring to read this.*



Pam Brooks said:


> You're absolutely correct, finding a coding job is challenging fo new coders.  I suggest you try to find a job in a related area of the revenue cycle and not expect to find a coding job.  Look for a position in charge posting, medical records, front desk, payment posting, scheduling, or precertification.  Once hired in one of those positions, do the best job you can, offer to learn and be helpful, and when a coding position comes available, you'll be in a position to make a move.  Also, make sure you're looking for the right kind of job.....as a new professional coder (CPC-A), you are not going to be able to land a job in a hospital that is looking for a facility coder.  I see a lot of new coders apply for inpatient coding jobs; that's a position that reuquires entirely different training and many, many years' experience, and it does nothing but illustrate the new coder's unfamiliarity with how coding works.  Be willing to work part-time or on a per-diem basis.  Coding is not an entry level job, so if you are hoping to eventually make this your career, you have to take the opportunities that are available, whether or not that is what you expected.  It's unfortunate that the coding schools tell students that they'll be making 40K right out of the gate, but that could not be further from the truth. I hire CPC-As frequently, but on a per-diem basis....part time, no benefits...specifically to see how they work, what they know, and to begin to train them for full time coding jobs.  If they don't work out (and some don't), then I can more easily let them go.  This is a business, not a charity, and I'm responsible for several hundred million dollars per year in coded charges, so I have to make sure that the coders that work for this organization know what the heck they are doing.  It's not personal, it's just the way the industry works.



Hi Pam, It's reassuring that because I am a new coder, and not certified yet, that I'm on the right track.  I received this my advice from my coding instructor (who is also a full time coder) in college, that if I have no medical office experience at all, this is the way to go.  I'm looking to first become employed at a medical office, then I will focus on my CPC-A certification.  I am hoping to become certified by October 2018 when everything changes again.  If things work out, I could become certified by this October, but as my coding instructor told my classmates and I, "Learn how it all works, and don't get discouraged, and take it one step at a time, and you will be successful finding a coding job."  Thank you,  Eugene Cooper


----------



## mreilly1219

*CPC-A many years experience, but just achieved CPC. Still no work,,any help please*

The issue that I am having is that I have worked in the medical field for over 25 years for many different practices in the billing department.  I was self-taught coding and loved it. Got my RMC-Registered Medical Coder years ago but found out it was unrecognized in the industry. Just recently received my CPC-A.  Even though I have the experience, I can not find a job and am very disheartened and frustrated.  I was hoping that AAPC would have assisted me more after all of the money I have spent on exams and practice exams, etc.  Anyone have any ideas,,, I am now trying to apply just for medical biller positions to get in any doors,,,


----------



## hperry10

mreilly1219 said:


> The issue that I am having is that I have worked in the medical field for over 25 years for many different practices in the billing department.  I was self-taught coding and loved it. Got my RMC-Registered Medical Coder years ago but found out it was unrecognized in the industry. Just recently received my CPC-A.  Even though I have the experience, I can not find a job and am very disheartened and frustrated.  I was hoping that AAPC would have assisted me more after all of the money I have spent on exams and practice exams, etc.  Anyone have any ideas,,, I am now trying to apply just for medical biller positions to get in any doors,,,



Are you not getting calls for interviews or are you interviewing but not getting a position?

Heather CPC


----------



## mreilly1219

hperry10 said:


> Are you not getting calls for interviews or are you interviewing but not getting a position?
> 
> Heather CPC



Only one phone call after probably over 100 applications. The position was too far for me to drive every day.  I am confident enough to know that if I get an interview, I will land the position. I have never failed yet. But now I am stuck trying to get an interview.


----------



## hperry10

*Maybe it's your resume?*



mreilly1219 said:


> Only one phone call after probably over 100 applications. The position was too far for me to drive every day.  I am confident enough to know that if I get an interview, I will land the position. I have never failed yet. But now I am stuck trying to get an interview.



I encourage you to take a good look at your resume and perhaps have a friend take a look at it. Maybe you are not showcasing your skills well. If you have not already done so, you may want to use a website to build your resume. I used a website at the encouragement of a job coach at school and it was much better than a word template or anything I could have created on my on. My husband and a coworker also used the site and got great results. 

Heather CPC


----------



## daedolos

You should be able to get some kind of reconsideration from AAPC to get that Apprentice tag taken off.  I'm sure you can procure several referrals from previous jobs stating that you have more than 2 years of coding/billing experience already.  Go for it.

Peace
@_*


----------



## appetoni

This is a business, not a charity, and I'm responsible for several hundred million dollars per year in coded charges, so I have to make sure that the coders that work for this organization know what the heck they are doing.  It's not personal, it's just the way the industry works.[/QUOTE]

I take great exception to this comment. I have had difficulty finding coding work even with an advanced degree in Healthcare management and years of clinical experience. There is something seriously wrong with this picture. We have studied hard and tested in grueling boards, just like nurses, to prove our abilities. If nurses were treated the same way right out of school there would be starving patients rolling in their own vomit everywhere. I don't mean to be so dramatic about it, but I want hiring managers to understand how unfair it is that you are not willing to train new coders who have proven they have the ability. Not directing this at you personally, as you said that you do hire and train CPC-As. Huge kudos to you for that! Many are not even willing to consider an outpatient coder with less than 3 years experience though. Unrealistic!


----------



## mreilly1219

hperry10 said:


> I encourage you to take a good look at your resume and perhaps have a friend take a look at it. Maybe you are not showcasing your skills well. If you have not already done so, you may want to use a website to build your resume. I used a website at the encouragement of a job coach at school and it was much better than a word template or anything I could have created on my on. My husband and a coworker also used the site and got great results.
> 
> Heather CPC



Believe it or not I did have my resume completed by an on-line professional resume writing service for $150.  I didn't think the one that I created was that bad.  This person just used bigger words. Still no interviews


----------

